# Radioamatierisms >  Lēta fm raidītāja uzlabošana... pa lēto. Auto audio.

## kroko

Labsvakars.
Ir fm transmitteris, kas no _kabatas mūzikas atskaņotāja_ caur fm spēj padot skaņu auto audio. Tas tagad stāv izjaukts. Lodāmurs silst, lai pie "iebūvētās" raidītājantenas pielodētu vadu, nedaudz ceļot spēciņu.
Jautājumi:
Jo garāks, jo labāks, vai ne? Bez rupjībām  :: 
Vai lietot vienu vadu, vai divus, kurus savstarpēji sapīt kopā? (Izolācija, protams, paliek).
Diskusija par aux in izveidošanu, vai caur paneli pielodētās antenas ievadīšanu max tuvu auto fm uztvērējantenas bāzei u.c. varianti ir pareiza, bet tā nebūs atbilde uz jautājumu.  :: 
Paldies,
kroko

----------


## moa

Apmēram 75 cm garu var, tas būtu ceturdaļvilņa garums.

----------

